# not good for CC



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

yep kids it's back the alge has returned 

http://www.wlwt.com/news/swim-advis...tsuite&utm_medium=Facebook&utm_campaign=wlwt5


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

That's no algae warning, that's poo man.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Here it is, it's no big deal.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YDurhx8QyA[/ame]


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

E. Coli isn't a big deal?? 

If it wasn't there wouldn't be any advisories for it. 

I wouldn't let my kids swim there right now. If you have kids, would you let them swim in that water?


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Agree, no messing around with E. coli. It's bacteria. Normally isn't going to be lethal but makes wish you were dead.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

zaraspook said:


> Agree, no messing around with E. coli. It's bacteria. Normally isn't going to be lethal but makes wish you were dead.


Oh, I'll be good boy,
Please make me well,
I promise you anything,
Just get me out of this Hell.



Roscoe


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

The state is getting ready to spend millions on a marina at Caesars, a marina that most people don't want or think is necessary. I think the money would be better spent protecting our waterways and stopping agricultural pollution.

On a positive note... E Coli warning = less pleasure boaters & jet skis


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

BITE-ME said:


> ...
> On a positive note... E Coli warning = less pleasure boaters & jet skis


That's what I was thinking. Some of them are still going to be out there, and those are the people that terrify me the most!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

It's not for the whole lake, just the South Beach area.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

backlashed said:


> It's not for the whole lake, just the South Beach area.


So what is the problem with South Beach?Thanks.


Roscoe


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Sure the farmers do contribute some to the problem. BUT every $hit plant pours tons of raw sewage into every creek and river every time it rains. It has been pouring rain around here all month so all of the runoff from the roads pour into the sewage plants which have to open up the over flow values or it would come up in your house . They need to upgrade all of the sewage plants.
Remember ALL of Cinn. drinking water comes from the Ohio River and ALL of Cinn. Raw sewage gets dumped into the Ohio River with everything else that man doesn't want . Go down to the mouth of Red Oak on the Ohio River and eat at that floating restaurant. Listen to the waterfalls across from the restaurant. YEP $hit plant runoff condoms, tampon applicators floating everywhere YUM YUM . So how many sewage plants overflow into the creek that feeds Ceaser Creek ? Until they upgrade all of the sewage plants just remember what your mother use to tell you when you went swimming and I think you will be ok DON'T put that water in your MOUTH !


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Um I'm pretty sure that raw sewage is never dumped intentionally into the rivers. The water they run from the sewage plants back into the rivers can't even have chlorine in it because it's likely to harm the rivers ecosystem. Sewage water is treated to the point where you could drink it as it's discharged, not that I would want to. Storm sewer water is a different story.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Actually Mason, its true that during very high runoffs every wwtp is allowed to do what they call a "bypass" and everything gets bypassed and sent down the stream with the understanding that the flows are high enough to dilute the effluent. 
If you scour high water marks just below wwtp outfall pipes you will find plenty of what is called "solids" ( condoms, needles, tampons etc" and anything else that gets flushed). 

Its sad but as long as they report it to EPA is allowable to a certain extent. 

It takes many years for small municipalities to save 1-3 million dollars to upgrade the entire system. I know several towns that have been saving for almost 20 years now according to my involvement with Trout unlimited and Ohios trout streams

salmonid


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Salmonid said:


> It takes many years for small municipalities to save 1-3 million dollars to upgrade the entire system. I know several towns that have been saving for almost 20 years now according to my involvement with Trout unlimited and Ohios trout streams
> [/URL]



Not only the small towns; go to Cincinnati (and it's surrounding burbs) and check out the Mill Creek after a rain. There has been an EPA mandate to clean it up for years, but money doesn't grow on trees, so here we sit in our own filth. The carp love it though


----------



## Ant (Mar 27, 2013)

I think the reason its for the beach is all the geese.If you haven't noticed theyre crap machines.


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

Hughes,Salmonid both of you are correct. Any time we have heavy rains over a prolong period of time this is going to be a problem. Perhaps some of the money saved by not building the MARINA could be used to correct this problem.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I stand corrected......



Do you live or work in downtown Columbus, or attend festivals there? Have you smelled a fecal odor there? Combined Sewer Overflows (CSOs) are responsible. On most days there is a rotten smell outside 122 S. Front St.--the address of the central offices of the Ohio EPA. OEPA is the agency responsible for enforcing Clean Water Act laws that would prevent these overflows!

The smell is coming from the combined sewer openings at the curb drains and storm sewers along the street. What you smell can harm you! The smell contains methane, a gaseous hydrocarbon as well as some other nasty chemicals. Most of the methane comes from decaying sewage that can and has killed sewer workers across the country. In third world countries, raw sewage is dumped into the rivers and people eat the fish. In downtown USA we do the same.

Over 100 communities in Ohio have combined sewer systems. Pursuant to US EPA regulations, these communities must ensure that combined sewer discharges do not violate Ohio's water quality standards. No doubt discharging raw sewage into an Ohio river violates the standards, but the dumping continues.

The sewage in our streams that results from these overflows causes bacteria levels hundreds of times in excess of the water quality standards for E. coli. And E. coli is only an indicator for a broad array of pathogenic bacteria and viruses that can cause infectious diseases in humans. Some of these diseases may be life threatening to the very young, the elderly, and to those with compromised immune systems. These infectious diseases may be spread to those who have had no contact with contaminated water but have had contact with those originally infected from the water. The sewage also threatens aquatic life. Modeling of CSOs indicates that a summer rain can create a dead zone by downtown areas where dissolved oxygen levels are nearly zero for several hours. Most fish cannot survive under these conditions.

While combined sewer systems are a legacy of shortsighted engineering decisions made in the first half of the 20th Century, our shortsightedness continues. As designed, CSOs were able to handle a rainfall of approximately 0.75 inch. The sewer systems were oversized to allow space for storm water. However, municipalities continued to accept new sanitary sewage that used up the space reserved for storm water. Now many combined sewer systems overflow with only a 0.1 inch rainfall.

Cities and towns have failed to address sewers in the same way as other parts of their infrastructure, i.e., roads and electricity, because sewers are not as visible to the public. Thanks to a mandate by US EPA and a long-delayed recognition (perhaps) by Ohio EPA, communities now must look at spending money to upgrade sewer systems. They are finally being forced to address the long-term prospects for sewer collection and treatment capacity. Because so little has been done to improve infrastructure for so long, upgrade costs will be much higher and will hit all at once.

Despite regular exposure of our residents to dangerous pathogens and periodic fish kills, municipalities and OEPA continue to authorize more sewage discharges into overloaded collection and treatment systems. They reason that the capacity of a system should only be based on dry weather flows. Without explanation, they ignore the impact of wet weather events- despite the threat to public health. While each new discharge into the sewer system increases the overflows, the aggregate impacts are devastating, especially to the integrity of our inner city and urban neighborhoods that bear the brunt of CSOs.

In Columbus, OEPA authorizes the construction of new sewer systems that flow into the citys sanitary sewer system, then into a combined sewer system, and finally into a treatment plant. The treatment plants are so overloaded that an estimated three billion gallons of raw, untreated sewage and industrial waste flow into the Scioto River yearly. Even when the plant had available capacity, sewage that was stored in a temporary holding tank was allowed to flow to the river instead of being returned to the treatment plant.

Every week OEPA has been approving permits that make the CSO problem worse. The Sierra Clubs legal challenge to Columbus CSO illegalities is vitally important to make necessary changes happen. This action has been dove-tailing nicely with a petition by the Ohio Sierra Club and 3 other environmental organizations to have the US EPA to take over the enforcement authority of Ohio EPA. This is forcing OEPA to take some notice of its responsibilities.

In third world countries, raw sewage is dumped into the rivers and people eat the fish. In downtown USA we do the same.
Every week OEPA has been approving permits that make the CSO problem worse.
Up to Top


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Green floaters everywhere in the north pool . Man was it hot out there. Yea it almost beyond belief that we dump raw sewage into our waterways. Now with fracking we are destroying our underground water resources. Someday soon clean water will be in short supply.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Great read Mason, Thanks for digging that up. Been waiting to see some muskie pics??? I hope you been out some and just choose not to share, I fully understand...LOL

Salmonid


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I asked someone I know that has a great deal of knowledge about the wwtp in Dayton and here is his response to me about the wwtp in Dayton and also other areas. 

Hi Mike,

There are times when sewage is accidentally spilled into a stream, and there are emergency situations when it can be deliberately by-passed. Both of these situations are rare. In the first situation, the treatment plant operator or the collection system (sewer system) operator has a specific amount of time (very short) in which to notify the EPA. Failure to do so is punishable by imprisonment. You also have to give the the exact number of gallons sewage lost. Most of the time this is unknowable, but you have to give them a number anyway, and they had better not be able to prove you wrong.

The Dayton wastewater collection system is a type known as a separate system - meaning Dayton has one set of conduits for sewage and another set for storm drainage. This is also true of most communities in the Dayton area and very many others around the country. It is illegal for an operator (City/County/ or whatever) to allow structures called "by passes" in such a system. A deliberate "by-pass" can be done, however, but ONLY with the explicit pre-approval of the EPA, and the news media has to be informed so that the public is made aware of it. Sometimes a downstream city will go to court and get an injunction to stop a by-pass. It has happened in Dayton.

Now let me go on to say that Dayton has a 200 million gallon per day capacity at the wastewater treatment plant. On a typical day less than 100 million gallons is collected and sent to the plant by the sewage system. This wastewater goes through several processes to remove almost all wastes before it is released to the receiving stream. They settle or skim all floatable or settleable wastes from the water then use a biological process to remove all dissolved organic material, finally they remove the ammonia/nitrogen. From this point the wastewater goes to a chlorine contact basin to be chlorinated in order to kill pathogenic (disease-causing) bacteria. However, since certain aquatic life forms occurring in the receiving stream - in this case the Great Miami River - can be killed by the residual chlorine, the wastewater goes through a chlorine removal process before it is released. By this point, the wastewater is clean enough that it theoretically could be reused. It is as clear as "mountain spring" water and looks drinkable.

Some wastewater collection system operators (Cities and Counties) have what is referred to as a "Combined" system. In these locations, when surface runoff flows are high enough, the wastewater does flow untreated into the receiving stream because these operators have only one set of conduits for both wastewater and storm water. During high water events, the storm run-off greatly dilutes the wastewater, but as the old saying goes - no matter how small the turd, nobody wants it in the punchbowl. There is also a saying that "the solution to pollution is dilution". In the 19th century when many American cities were built, it was a relatively minor problem because the volume ratio of wastewater to clean water allowed the stream to be self-cleaning - (in wilderness areas, bears, beavers, fish, and other wildlife crap in the water and people drink it without harm because the stream cleans itself). In the past 100 years, cities have gone to a great deal of effort and expense to clean up and improve the efficiency of their wastewater systems. They are still a long way from perfect - even Dayton's - and they never will be perfect, but they keep working on it and improving it.

Now, let me also say that the EPA has done some good things to encourage the process along. But they are a government bureaucracy, and as such, you trust them at your own risk. I have seen them do unbelievably DUMB things that cost us much money and even put human lives at risk and nobody holds them accountable.

Let me say too that condoms, needles and wastes of this type seldom occur at wwtps. You might see such a thing at a neighborhood sewage spill, but it is rare. I have seen condoms and turds, but never needles and the like. I suppose they could be there, our crews used to find gold and silver coins, diamond rings, etc., so it is not too much of a stretch to say that needles could be present sometimes. Not common though.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Salmonid said:


> Great read Mason, Thanks for digging that up. Been waiting to see some muskie pics??? I hope you been out some and just choose not to share, I fully understand...LOL
> 
> Salmonid


I've been out Mark and have caught some nice fish this year. Just get the feeling that every time I post a fish anymore it gets turned into some kind of controversy somehow. 48 inches is my biggest this year. It's to hot on the lake for musky fishing for me right now. Once the water gets 80 or so degrees I either slow way down or quit altogether till it cools back off. (Don't want to kill them.) I think I'm going to pound some saugeyes for a while. I haven't been on the lake for a few weeks but hear it's 80+ degrees out there. I put this one on the musky lunch thread and a couple other from past years just to say why I prefer not to keep and eat the little ones and I think some people got confused about my point... Oh well. Wouldn't be surprised if C C dosen't give up a new state record before long. If it gets kept, I turned one loose a few years back that according to the weight calculator was over 46 lbs. If it's still alive it might be getting close. I have lost some I thought were bigger but, if you don't boat them it's all just a guess.


----------



## johnnywalleye (Jan 27, 2007)

fished cc today. it was too muddy to see any green. since the odnr comes out with a coli rating, how about a muddy rating? how high a muddy rating affects the taste of a crappie. is it safe to eat a crappie with a muddy rating of 2.9 vs a coli rating of 2.9? coli rating should change today.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Is there a waste water treatment plant dumping in any of the creeks that pour in to caesars? I was told that the problem around the beach is caused by the geese. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jeepin_85 (Jan 20, 2012)

There are no waste water treatment facilities on the creek. Been wading it since I was a child. Very clean stream.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

jeepin_85 said:


> There are no waste water treatment facilities on the creek. Been wading it since I was a child. Very clean stream.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


So the source in the case of Caesars are geese and agriculture.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I want to say that I read somewhere that a goose dumps 4 lbs of poo a day.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

jeepin_85 said:


> There are no waste water treatment facilities on the creek. Been wading it since I was a child. Very clean stream.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


not to mention that most of us up here use septic systems


----------



## snakedog (Feb 12, 2009)

Mason52 said:


> I want to say that I read somewhere that a goose dumps 4 lbs of poo a day.


It's out of control in many places. Why Canadian geese are still afforded the protections they are is beyond me. They are overpopulated and a health hazard on many waters.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

snakedog said:


> It's out of control in many places. Why Canadian geese are still afforded the protections they are is beyond me. They are overpopulated and a health hazard on many waters.


I agree snake. Instead of a limit on them there should be a bounty on them till they cut the population in half.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

That is what they told me about 45 years ago when I called and complained about the raw sewage flowing into the little beaver creek in Kettering from the Spaulding rd waste water treatment plant in Kettering.
http://www.buffalonews.com/20130525/heavy_rains_turn_lake_erie_into_a_toilet.html


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

look at winton woods duck and goose crap every where


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

snakedog said:


> Why Canadian geese are still afforded the protections they are is beyond me.


Geese are protected?!? OOPS!


----------

